# Tretinoin/Retin a AMA thread



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

I have been researching this elixir of life for the past 10 months and am more qualified than the average dermatologist when it comes to dispensing advice.

AMA


----------



## Deleted member 7917 (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks for the Q and A


----------



## RoundHouse (Nov 5, 2020)

Should i use it with progressive overload?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Nov 5, 2020)

Where do you study?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

RoundHouse said:


> Should i use it with progressive overload?


Start with 0.05, finish the tube then go on 0.1 for max results

0.025 is for pussies unless your skin is really really thin

You are on retin a for no BS results. If not you would be on retinol or other cope skincare


----------



## The Bleach Pill (Nov 5, 2020)

can i put it on my cock


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Where do you study?


Grambling state uni


----------



## RoundHouse (Nov 5, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Start with 0.05, finish the tube then go on 0.1 for max results
> 
> 0.025 is for pussies unless your skin is really really thin
> 
> You are on retin a for no BS results. If not you would be on retinol or other cope skincare


Should 0.05 be used daily?, Also is it fine to use it after dermarolling?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

RoundHouse said:


> Should 0.05 be used daily?, Also is it fine to use it after dermarolling?


Depends, are you just starting out?

If so it would be wise to alternate days (1 day on 1 day off)

After a month or so you can use it everyday

The end goal should be daily use. Daily use = max results


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

RoundHouse said:


> Should 0.05 be used daily?, Also is it fine to use it after dermarolling?


Do your derma in the morning and use tretinoin at night. Dont derma right before applying because it will be way too sensitive.


----------



## RoundHouse (Nov 5, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Do your derma in the morning and use tretinoin at night. Dont derma right before applying because it will be way too sensitive.


Thx a lot bro


----------



## bimaximum (Nov 5, 2020)

Should I use sunscreen even on winter cloudy days or it's not that photosensitive ?
Can I use it for acne scars on my back (+face) ?
Does it reduce acne and plack spots or it just helps with scars and wrinkles ?
I applied 3 days in a row and didn't noticed any side effect, can I increase dosage next time ?


----------



## nastynas (Nov 5, 2020)

isn't a day on a day off is a bit harsh, can i give longer breaks depending on skin reaction

never had skin issues btw


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

bimaximum said:


> Should I use sunscreen even on winter cloudy days or it's not that photosensitive ?
> Can I use it for acne scars on my back (+face) ?
> Does it reduce acne and plack spots or it just helps with scars and wrinkles ?
> I applied 3 days in a row and didn't noticed any side effect, can I increase dosage next time ?


If you care about collagen, you should use sunscreen whenever you are going out in the day, regardless of condition or season

Retin a will not do a lot for deep acne scars. 

Helps with minor wrinkles but less with more pronounced ones. Very effective for reducing hyperpigmentation

If you by dosage you mean the amount per session u put on - yes. Put on enough to comfortably cover your entire face.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

nastynas said:


> isn't a day on a day off is a bit harsh, can i give longer breaks depending on skin reaction
> 
> never had skin issues btw


You can, but obviously you wont be getting as good results then. If you have excessive irritation you should use less often. Decide accordingly.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Nov 5, 2020)

Can it make you lose your hair?
Should you put retin a on your underyes or does it reduce fat on your face thus it's not recommend to use it on your undereyes?


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Nov 5, 2020)

should I only apply a “pea sized amount” as they say on most guides online? And how long should I leave it on before moisterising


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Can it make you lose your hair?
> Should you put retin a on your underyes or does it reduce fat on your face thus it's not recommend to use it on your undereyes?


It is highly unlikely to reduce fat. No studies support fat reduction from retin a. But there is a lot of anecdotal evidence about it. Two reasons come to mind:

1. People generally lose facial fat as they age, retin a will obviously not stop that. Those reporting fat loss are just aging normally
2. Retin a tightens the skin (fact) which makes you look less bloated = less fat

It wont make you lose hair

Skin on undereyes is much thinner so it will be more irritating. Put less on undereyes.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> should I only apply a “pea sized amount” as they say on most guides online? And how long should I leave it on before moisterising


Stupidest guideline ever. What kind of pea? They dont specify

Put enough to cover your entire face in a thin layer. If you get too much irritation, put less.


----------



## piscicide (Nov 5, 2020)

How bad is the purge


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

piscicide said:


> How bad is the purge


Depends on how shit your skin is to begin with. Those initially suffering from severe acne - it's going to be very, very bad. U just have to push through it.


----------



## sdmaster (Nov 5, 2020)

can a 15yo use it?


----------



## piscicide (Nov 5, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Depends on how shit your skin is to begin with. Those initially suffering from severe acne - it's going to be very, very bad. U just have to push through it.


Luckily my acne is minimal but I have a fair amount of whiteheads


----------



## piscicide (Nov 5, 2020)

sdmaster said:


> can a 15yo use it?


Ofc, that's who it's usually prescribed to


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Nov 5, 2020)

thanks for this. I currently use prescribed Adapelene but I could get my hands on prescribed tretinoin. What are the main differences between the two?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

sdmaster said:


> can a 15yo use it?


yes


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

16tyo said:


> thanks for this. I currently use prescribed Adapelene but I could get my hands on prescribed tretinoin. What are the main differences between the two?


dont know. I online research tretinoin specifically. They are both retinoids though

In terms of evidence, tretinoin specifically is the most well researched.


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 5, 2020)

Form what i know getting sun for few times a month should be benefitcal for your skin, why putting sunscreen everytime ? Putting it every time does mpre harm to your skin than getting some sun every two weeks


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> Form what i know getting sun for few times a month should be benefitcal for your skin, why putting sunscreen everytime ? Putting it every time does mpre harm to your skin than getting some sun every two weeks


A bit of sun is good for your health.

_Any _amount of sun is bad for your skin's collagen (which is what we really care about.) Less collagen = less youth. Ideal collagen = living in a dark room for your entire life. But that is not possible so we use sunscreen

I dont give a shit about health. I only care about looks. I assume this website is geared toward the same, which is why I say no sun is the best.


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 5, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> A bit of sun is good for your health.
> 
> _Any _amount of sun is bad for your skin's collagen (which is what we really care about.) Less collagen = less youth. Ideal collagen = living in a dark room for your entire life. But that is not possible so we use sunscreen
> 
> I dont give a shit about health. I only care about looks. I assume this website is geared toward the same, which is why I say no sun is the best.


Whl said i csre about health? Sun is good for hormones, which will also be good for your skin, collagen won't get murdered if you sunbath one time a month when you're using tretinoin daily.


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 5, 2020)

But yeah sunscreen is a must


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> Whl said i csre about health? Sun is good for hormones, which will also be good for your skin, collagen won't get murdered if you sunbath one time a month when you're using tretinoin daily.


Sunbathing once a month will add up

If you want to sunbathe go ahead. But it will reduce collagen.


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 5, 2020)

Dont forget, stay away form pollution if possible


----------



## bimaximum (Nov 5, 2020)

Can you recommend a sunscreen that doesn't give the shinny/oily look ?
And that ship worldwide, would be great.

Thank you so much


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Nov 5, 2020)

Also op can you hook me up with a retin a source in the pm?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

bimaximum said:


> Can you recommend a sunscreen that doesn't give the shinny/oily look ?
> And that ship worldwide, would be great.
> 
> Thank you so much


Korean sunscreens are the way to go, western suncreens dont give a shit about cosmetics

Boire is a good brand and on amazon.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Also op can you hook me up with a retin a source in the pm?


ExpressPCT


----------



## sdmaster (Nov 5, 2020)

as a first time user can i use it everyday? bcs i wanna see results fast


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

sdmaster said:


> as a first time user can i use it everyday? bcs i wanna see results fast


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Nov 5, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Also op can you hook me up with a retin a source in the pm?


Wtf? Can't you just buy it wherever? On amazon or something?





Or are people talking about something else here?


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Nov 5, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> Wtf? Can't you just buy it wherever? On amazon or something?
> View attachment 786157
> 
> Or are people talking about something else here?


That's not retin a jfl


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> Wtf? Can't you just buy it wherever? On amazon or something?
> View attachment 786157
> 
> Or are people talking about something else here?


Thats retinol, the pussy version of Retin A

It's about 25 times weaker than the weakest version of Retin A.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Nov 5, 2020)

bimaximum said:


> Can you recommend a sunscreen that doesn't give the shinny/oily look ?
> And that ship worldwide, would be great.
> 
> Thank you so much


centella green level unscented sun SPF50+ PA++++ 
i'm tan and there is no whitecast, no shine or anything. lasts a long time


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Nov 5, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> That's not retin a jfl





16tyo said:


> centella green level unscented sun SPF50+ PA++++
> i'm tan and there is no whitecast, no shine or anything. lasts a long time


Oh okaay, thanks. I've read it before, that it's same, but just needs to go through a conversion phase, into a different substance.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> Oh okaay, thanks. I've read it before, that it's same, but just needs to go through a conversion phase, into a different substance.



It is what my cousin and the majority of foids use. Real looksmaxxers like us who get our retin a at $5 per tube from some sweatshop in India will be collagen mogging the sephora crowd in 5, 10 years time.


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Nov 5, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> It is what my cousin and the majority of foids use. Real looksmaxxers like us who get our retin a at $5 per tube from some sweatshop in India will be collagen mogging the sephora crowd in 5, 10 years time.


Actually good to know, but maybe not a bad thing to start with. I can go heavy with it and I felt my face heating up as is and it was overly red today.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Nov 5, 2020)

Will Retin A cause balding


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Will Retin A cause balding


no


----------



## Chadologue (Nov 5, 2020)

Can i use retin-A while at the same time micro-dosing isotretinoin ? If not, how long should I wait after the end of my isotret cure to begin taking retin-A ?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

Chadologue said:


> Can i use retin-A while at the same time micro-dosing isotretinoin ? If not, how long should I wait after the end of my isotret cure to begin taking retin-A ?


probably not, thats a bit too much vitamin A. Why do you need to use them both at the same time? Use retin a after your prescription is over.


----------



## aspieSavage (Nov 5, 2020)

I got oily and acne-prone skin. I can keep the ance under control with a diligent skin routine but I'm rarely perfectly clear and I'm always oily. I also have mild acne scarring from years of skin picking. Should I go for retin A or Accutane?


----------



## Chadologue (Nov 5, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> probably not, thats a bit too much vitamin A. Why do you need to use them both at the same time? Use retin a after your prescription is over.


Im planning to microdose isotret once my real cure at 40mg/day has ended in order to prevent an eventual comeback of the acne, but this process is probably going to last for a year, so I was wondering if I could use retin-A at the same time if my skin still isn't fucking glowing from the accutane alone, but I guess I will wait then

Complentary question : is retin-A susceptible to make me break-out if I use it right after my accutane cure?


----------



## jackieboy21 (Nov 5, 2020)

If i use beta carotene wich has vitamin a , and retina which is vitamin a , is this enough vit a too cumulatively cause balding/scarring alopecia?


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Nov 5, 2020)

what are other uses of tret other than skin on the face maxxing


----------



## Clark69 (Nov 5, 2020)

when should you use it during your routine? 30 minutes after moisturizer? middle of day?


----------



## malignant (Nov 5, 2020)

is there any other cheap low effort products for collagen
derminator 2 is like 200 bucks and red light therapy is a bitch to do


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

aspieSavage said:


> I got oily and acne-prone skin. I can keep the ance under control but never perfectly clear with a diligent skin routine. Should I go for retin A or Accutane?


depends on the doctor entirely. I always get mine wo prescription online. It will also cost more to get it with a prescription.


Chadologue said:


> Im planning to microdose isotret once my real cure at 40mg/day has ended in order to prevent an eventual comeback of the acne, but this process is probably going to last for a year, so I was wondering if I could use retin-A at the same time if my skin still isn't fucking glowing from the accutane alone, but I guess I will wait then
> 
> Complentary question : is retin-A susceptible to make me break-out if I use it right after my accutane cure?


you may still get breakout, but obviously nowhere near as much because accutane has dried your skin glands.


jackieboy21 said:


> If i use beta carotene wich has vitamin a , and retina which is vitamin a , is this enough vit a too cumulatively cause balding/scarring alopecia?


no


16tyo said:


> what are other uses of tret other than skin on the face maxxing


you can use it on other parts of your body for example i had hyperpigmentatin on my arm because of mosquito bites. Retin a works on all skin


Clark69 said:


> when should you use it during your routine? 30 minutes after moisturizer? middle of day?


Retin a - wait 20 minutes for it to sink in - then moisteriser. Always use at night


malignant said:


> is there any other cheap low effort products for collagen
> derminator 2 is like 200 bucks and red light therapy is a bitch to do


no


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

aspieSavage said:


> I got oily and acne-prone skin. I can keep the ance under control with a diligent skin routine but I'm rarely perfectly clear and I'm always oily. I also have mild acne scarring from years of skin picking. Should I go for retin A or Accutane?


Retin A nigga, accutane shit is only for severe acnecels and not something you just hop on lol.

For scarring, you will likely need professional help depending on how bad it is. Retin a isn't fantastic for foxing scarring.


----------



## aspieSavage (Nov 5, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Retin A nigga, accutane shit is only for severe acnecels and not something you just hop on lol.
> 
> For scarring, you will likely need professional help depending on how bad it is. Retin a isn't fantastic for foxing scarring.



Ight I'll try retin A nigga


----------



## StuffedFrog (Nov 5, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> I have been researching this elixir of life for the past 10 months and am more qualified than the average dermatologist when it comes to dispensing advice.
> 
> AMA


Make me a collagen skincare routine that will make me god prime chicos skin


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

StuffedFrog said:


> Make me a collagen skincare routine that will make me god prime chicos skin


AM

splash water on face

moisturizer

PM

cleanser 
wait until completely dry

retin a
20 minutes

moisteriser

sunscreen outdoors


----------



## StuffedFrog (Nov 5, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> AM
> 
> splash water on face
> 
> ...


Nah I want to mog not get mogged I know your hiding something


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

StuffedFrog said:


> Nah I want to mog not get mogged I know your hiding something


alright son


----------



## StuffedFrog (Nov 5, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> alright son


Can i use aloe vera as a moisturizer if I megadose hylaronic acid throughout the day


----------



## acrylicspider (Nov 5, 2020)

StuffedFrog said:


> Make me a collagen skincare routine that will make me god prime chicos skin



AM: 
Youth to the people antioxidant cleanser 
Centella calming gel
SPF (research one for your skin needs, must be korean)

PM:
DHC oil cleanser (godly)
wait 15 mins
Tretinoin 
Pure aloe vera gel (makes the tret more effective)
wait 10 mins
Krave Beauty great barrier relief 
(optional First aid beauty healing ointment (if becoming dry)


----------



## acrylicspider (Nov 5, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> AM
> 
> splash water on face
> 
> ...


Splashing water on your face is actually a bad thing, because normal tap water has a high PH balance (7-7.5) which makes it easier for bacteria to live. You should use a cleanser because they are more acidic (5.5 PH is safe)


----------



## Peroxide (Nov 5, 2020)

Which places on face should I avoid when applying tret?


----------



## Norwooder (Nov 5, 2020)

I have been on accutane for a couple of months now and now I only have a couple of spots of acne here and there, IS it possible for me to stop accutane now? and hop on to Retin-A for the rest until the last bit of my acne disappears?


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 5, 2020)

Is Retin A enogh for skin pigmentations? A doc said I have vitiligo, which I don't know if is true, but I have some darker spots.

Is ist necessary to apply moisturizer after using it? I heard that moisturizers are useless in most cases and can even harm your skin.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 5, 2020)

Peroxide said:


> Which places on face should I avoid when applying tret?


lips or too close to eyes


Norwooder said:


> I have been on accutane for a couple of months now and now I only have a couple of spots of acne here and there, IS it possible for me to stop accutane now? and hop on to Retin-A for the rest until the last bit of my acne disappears?


finish your accutane prescription then hop on retin a. 


AlexAP said:


> Is Retin A enogh for skin pigmentations? A doc said I have vitiligo, which I don't know if is true, but I have some darker spots.
> 
> Is ist necessary to apply moisturizer after using it? I heard that moisturizers are useless in most cases and can even harm your skin.


not sure its going to work for vitiligo. it is used for reducing hyperpigmentation after acne

yes use moisteriser


----------



## Deleted member 10097 (Nov 6, 2020)

Will tret get rid of blackheads on nose, any moisturizer recommendations? Thanks


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 6, 2020)

fugazi_ said:


> Will tret get rid of blackheads on nose, any moisturizer recommendations? Thanks


tret rapes blackheads. You will get more blackheads at the purging phase but they will fall out very quickly

I use Cerave


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Nov 6, 2020)

How much dies retin a cost tbh? Here its abouy 7$ if online


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 6, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> How much dies retin a cost tbh? Here its abouy 7$ if online


less than the delivery fee if you get it from the right place. $7 sounds about right


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Nov 6, 2020)

I heard someone say that the increase in collagen synthesis for 3x a week use is the same for everyday use
can you source this statement?
I tried but with no luck, it sounds bs though I read some study that made it seem unlikely


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Nov 7, 2020)

Chadologue said:


> Can i use retin-A while at the same time micro-dosing isotretinoin ? If not, how long should I wait after the end of my isotret cure to begin taking retin-A ?


yeah that’s the best way to get rid of acne.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 7, 2020)

Over for retinacels


----------



## marutka (Nov 7, 2020)

What is the reason that some people develop hair thinning as a side effect from using tretinoin?

I also noticed this 2 months into starting 0.05% tret. First thing I noticed was that my scalp was really itchy and hair getting greasier, which could both be a reaction to Hypervitaminosing with vit.A. After that I started losing more hairs than usual everyday.

Also, is there a way to continue using tret and avoid those side effects?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Nov 7, 2020)

1) will it make my skintine more constant 

2) will it give me model worthy skin quality


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Nov 10, 2020)

is there any way to minimize the purge phase? ie. using it more sparingly while you are starting out or something


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Nov 10, 2020)

what is the deal with the hair sides...


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Nov 10, 2020)

@bimaximum 
anthelios la roche invisible fluid 50 spf 39-42 ppd
is unmoggable


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Nov 10, 2020)

op, what makes you assume that 0.1 is better than 0.05%?
do you think obagi version is better than indian shit?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 10, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> op, what makes you assume that 0.1 is better than 0.05%?
> do you think obagi version is better than indian shit?


0.1 has four times the amount of retin a, that is what makes it better


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Nov 10, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> 0.1 has four times the amount of retin a, that is what makes it better


psl niggers were saying some shit that in the long term has the same anti-aging effects as 0.05
do you have any science based behind your theory?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 10, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> psl niggers were saying some shit that in the long term has the same anti-aging effects as 0.05
> do you have any science based behind your theory?


What's that study they keep spouting claiming there are no significant differences between 0.25 and 0.1 after a year of usage?

If you read it, there are differences, but the differences aren't significant. 0.1 is still superior.


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 12, 2020)

how to get in canada


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 12, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> how to get in canada


ExpressPCT


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hey man- I got some undereye wrinkles after using differin. Any idea why?


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm also using micellar water cleanser and vit c serum- I'm thinking it might be irritation from the vit c serum + differin combo, or the cleanser.


please help me oh lord of skincare


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 13, 2020)

maximusmaxxed said:


> Hey man- I got some undereye wrinkles after using differin. Any idea why?


Did you just start? Usually your skin looks worse when you just start retinoids, but gets better

The skin underneath your eye is thin and more prone to irritation. Don't apply too much.


----------



## needsurgeryasap (Nov 13, 2020)

RoundHouse said:


> Should 0.05 be used daily?, Also is it fine to use it after dermarolling?


Don’t use with derma-rolling, it will burn and sting like hell


----------



## needsurgeryasap (Nov 13, 2020)

maximusmaxxed said:


> Hey man- I got some undereye wrinkles after using differin. Any idea why?


I got the same. I dont apply there anymore


----------



## needsurgeryasap (Nov 13, 2020)

nastynas said:


> isn't a day on a day off is a bit harsh, can i give longer breaks depending on skin reaction
> 
> never had skin issues btw


I did three days in a row and my skin was burning. Mac


Chadologue said:


> Im planning to microdose isotret once my real cure at 40mg/day has ended in order to prevent an eventual comeback of the acne, but this process is probably going to last for a year, so I was wondering if I could use retin-A at the same time if my skin still isn't fucking glowing from the accutane alone, but I guess I will wait then
> 
> Complentary question : is retin-A susceptible to make me break-out if I use it right after my accutane cure?



it will make you breakout at first but only if you were gonna breakout in the first place. It cleans it from the pores so id u had anything bad in your skin, u will breakout when u start first. Some people use accutane after retin-a to help with the breakout after the first purge


----------



## needsurgeryasap (Nov 13, 2020)

fugazi_ said:


> Will tret get rid of blackheads on nose, any moisturizer recommendations? Thanks


Got rid of mine around my nose


----------



## Mannimarco (Nov 14, 2020)

Can retin-a improve under eye by tightening the skin?


----------



## Deleted member 10107 (Nov 14, 2020)

My skin is clear without any skin care
How would I benefit from from Retin a?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 14, 2020)

Wob said:


> My skin is clear without any skin care
> How would I benefit from from Retin a?


Improved collagen


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 14, 2020)

Mannimarco said:


> Can retin-a improve under eye by tightening the skin?


Yes, but apply less.


----------



## TheRealSlimShady (Nov 14, 2020)

Mannimarco said:


> Can retin-a improve under eye by tightening the skin?





Collagen or rope said:


> Yes, but apply less.



Can retin-a make UEE worse or better? Because i see two different opinions about it on this forum


----------



## Growth Master (Nov 14, 2020)

Chad thread. OP do you know if you need ID to pay via the paybis option? Everywhere I’ve tried related to Bitcoin requires ID, but this works slightly different I think?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 14, 2020)

TheRealSlimShady said:


> Can retin-a make UEE worse or better? Because i see two different opinions about it on this forum


It will make it look worse if you apply too much. The skin under your eyes is especially thin and thus more prone to irritation. If you do apply to undereyes, only apply a little bit. 


Growth Master said:


> Chad thread. OP do you know if you need ID to pay via the paybis option? Everywhere I’ve tried related to Bitcoin requires ID, but this works slightly different I think?


Ive never used Paybis, sorry


----------



## animo123 (Nov 20, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> I have been researching this elixir of life for the past 10 months and am more qualified than the average dermatologist when it comes to dispensing advice.
> 
> AMA


For the retin a gel/cream do i put it all over my face or just on the places with acne?
how soon can i put on my moisturizer and suncreen (I apply them together)?
How often should i apply it every week and what should i do if i experience discomfort/stinging?

Thanks


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 20, 2020)

animo123 said:


> For the retin a gel/cream do i put it all over my face or just on the places with acne
> Also how soon can i put on my moisturizer and suncreen (I apply them together)


Tretinoin should not be used as a spot treatment - put it all over your face. 

You can apply moisturizer 20 mins after tretinoin.


----------



## animo123 (Nov 20, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Tretinoin should not be used as a spot treatment - put it all over your face.
> 
> You can apply moisturizer 20 mins after tretinoin.


 How often should i apply it every week and what should i do if i experience discomfort/stinging?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 20, 2020)

animo123 said:


> How often should i apply it every week and what should i do if i experience discomfort/stinging?


Apply daily, and once every other day if there is irritation


----------



## halo3player1851 (Nov 20, 2020)

best place to get it in the uk?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 20, 2020)

I have some pimples and unideal colouring on my body.

Can I use retin on my upperback, chest, arms and shoulders aswell? Will it work the same as on face?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 20, 2020)

halo3player1851 said:


> best place to get it in the uk?


Online at ExpressPCT


Syobevoli said:


> I have some pimples and unideal colouring on my body.
> 
> Can I use retin on my upperback, chest, arms and shoulders aswell? Will it work the same as on face?


Yes but you're going to need a shitload of tretinoin lol

Also you are going to need to start sunscreening those places


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 20, 2020)

can you get a tan while using retin-a?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 20, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> can you get a tan while using retin-a?


Rip your collagen if u do


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 20, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Yes but you're going to need a shitload of tretinoin lol


It's one of the cheapest skincare products that I have lol.



> Also you are going to need to start sunscreening those places


I wear clothes? should be enough


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 20, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Rip your collagen if u do


so fuck retin-a in your 20s. tan at that age to look NT and to boost sexual attraction is way more important than collagen


----------



## Soalian (Nov 20, 2020)

They say there's no Tretinoin for your face.

Yet, it's supposed to be applied on face.

What to believe? Pls help


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 20, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> It's one of the cheapest skincare products that I have lol.
> 
> 
> I wear clothes? should be enough


I think you are underestimating how much surface area the rest of your body is vs ur face

If u wear black clothing it should be enough but some clothing won;t provide adequate upf


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Nov 20, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> I think you are underestimating how much surface area the rest of your body is vs ur face
> 
> If u wear black clothing it should be enough but some clothing won;t provide adequate upf


I've read that hair doesn't protect you from the sun. My anecdotal experience is very different though. Maybe you have any thoughts?
Spent a lot of time hiking in the summer, weeks long all day long in the sun. My face afterwards was as pale as it has been tbh, but my nose has burned to a degree that it was actually bleeding. Also my arms turned dark brown and burned to a degree I couldn't touch them.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 20, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> I've read that hair doesn't protect you from the sun. My anecdotal experience is very different though. Maybe you have any thoughts?
> Spent a lot of time hiking in the summer, weeks long all day long in the sun. My face afterwards was as pale as it has been tbh, but my nose has burned to a degree that it was actually bleeding. Also my arms turned dark brown and burned to a degree I couldn't touch them.


hair won't protect your face from the sun

most of ur face won't be covered by hair


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Nov 20, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> hair won't protect your face from the sun
> 
> most of ur face won't be covered by hair


Why didn't my face at least get tanned? I just tried covering it from the sun with my hair. It worked for weeks. Just wondering...


----------



## Mexicanboi (Nov 20, 2020)

How long to see results bro?


----------



## Deleted member 10097 (Nov 20, 2020)

Apply tret under eyes or no? Some say it thickens skin some say it thins out skin


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 20, 2020)

Intjcel said:


> Why didn't my face at least get tanned? I just tried covering it from the sun with my hair. It worked for weeks. Just wondering...


You mean your forehead? Yeah a fringe will protct your forehead but it is not practical to cover your entire head with hair.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 20, 2020)

fugazi_ said:


> Apply tret under eyes or no? Some say it thickens skin some say it thins out skin


Yes, but put less. Tretinoin thins the outer layer but thickens the inner layer. 


Mexicanboi said:


> How long to see results bro?


About 6 months. Daily tret usage will likely see your skin continue improving for up to 2 years, although the most improvement is usually made within the first year.


----------



## Mels (Nov 21, 2020)

First of all, lovely thread. Thank you.

Now, mind taking a look at my skincare? I have relatively dry skin but the pigmentation is all over the place and I have fairly bad acne.

Current Routine:
AM:
Normie face wash
Normie moisturizer
No SPF rn cause I don't go outside, but maybe reccomend cheap brand for future?

PM:
Normie Face Wash
Tretinoin

...

I've been noticing some dry and peely skin. Acne has improved. I noticed above you said to moisturize again at night after tret sinks in. Any other suggestion?


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Nov 21, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Rip your collagen if u do



Is it really that bad? Because the epidermis is thinned?


----------



## LOST (Nov 21, 2020)

How much do i have to wait till i put moisturizer after tretinoin?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 21, 2020)

Mels said:


> First of all, lovely thread. Thank you.
> 
> Now, mind taking a look at my skincare? I have relatively dry skin but the pigmentation is all over the place and I have fairly bad acne.
> 
> ...


Here are some improvements i recommend.

AM: 
Wash face with water (no need to use cleanser)
Moisturize

PM:
Cleanser
Tretinoin
Moisturize

You are peeling because you are only moisturizing (locking in water) once per day but cleansing (drying out) twice a day. Do the opposite and there will be much less irritation. And yeah wear spf when u go outside.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 21, 2020)

LOST said:


> How much do i have to wait till i put moisturizer after tretinoin?


20mins.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 21, 2020)

maximusmaxxed said:


> Is it really that bad? Because the epidermis is thinned?


Yes, UV rays can penetrate easier because the outmost layer of ur skin is thinner.


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Nov 21, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Yes, UV rays can penetrate easier because the outmost layer of ur skin is thinner.



In that case, I'll use spf 30 / 50 on face + melanotan

flawless golden skin or death


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Nov 21, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Yes, UV rays can penetrate easier because the outmost layer of ur skin is thinner.


blackpilled dermatologist disagrees and says it doesn't sensitize skin to sun


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 21, 2020)

maximusmaxxed said:


> blackpilled dermatologist disagrees and says it doesn't sensitize skin to sun



everyone else would say otherwise. Not sure if I would trust the word of 1 foid over the collective internet.


----------



## 98Zdeed98 (Nov 21, 2020)

late but op do u know if we can cycle retinoids like tretinoin and Adapalene since they work on different receptors for better results?

is there any long term effects from using too much tretinoin like decreased cell division and repair long term?

also if u know other effective anti aging lookmaxxes please drop them

repped


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 21, 2020)

98Zdeed98 said:


> late but op do u know if we can cycle retinoids like tretinoin and Adapalene since they work on different receptors for better results?
> 
> is there any long term effects from using too much tretinoin like decreased cell division and repair long term?
> 
> ...


I think it's best to stick with either Tretinoin or adapalene instead of constantly switching between the two.

No.

UV aging from sunlight is by far the #1 cause of extrinsic aging. Mitigating that via sunscreen and lifestyle will go a long way to prevent wrinkles.


----------



## 98Zdeed98 (Nov 21, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> I think it's best to stick with either Tretinoin or adapalene instead of constantly switching between the two.
> 
> No.
> 
> UV aging from sunlight is by far the #1 cause of extrinsic aging. Mitigating that via sunscreen and lifestyle will go a long way to prevent wrinkles.


ofc sunscreen is obvious. Trying add things that aren't in everyone's routine. is red light any good?


----------



## EllenJoy (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks for making this breh. Doing god's work providing this kind of info.

Do you think tret will lighten skin to a noticable amount? My face is a bit darker than the rest of my body.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 21, 2020)

EllenJoy said:


> Thanks for making this breh. Doing god's work providing this kind of info.
> 
> Do you think tret will lighten skin to a noticable amount? My face is a bit darker than the rest of my body.


Yes. Tretinoin will renew your skin, so new skin will replace the tanned skin. Obviously you must wear sunscreen though. 



98Zdeed98 said:


> ofc sunscreen is obvious. Trying add things that aren't in everyone's routine. is red light any good?


Im not an expert on red light.


----------



## potentialhabit1 (Nov 21, 2020)

which is best .025%, .05%, or .1%?


----------



## 98Zdeed98 (Nov 21, 2020)

thanks for answering. so there is no actual downsides to tretinoin then?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 21, 2020)

potentialhabit1 said:


> which is best .025%, .05%, or .1%?


0.1 obviously, provided you build up to it and your skin can handle it.

Tretinoin is good for skin, more of it will logically lead to superior results


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 21, 2020)

98Zdeed98 said:


> thanks for answering. so there is no actual downsides to tretinoin then?


Irritation and increased sun sensitivity. Nothing that can't be managed. 

In terms of effectiveness vs difficulty/cost, it has to be the single best looksmax.


----------



## 98Zdeed98 (Nov 21, 2020)

thoughts on occlusive creams on top moisturizers? looking at infodolan


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 21, 2020)

98Zdeed98 said:


> thoughts on occlusive creams on top moisturizers? looking at infodolan


Not necessary imo if you have a good moisteriser and are using it twice a day.

Vaseline for dry lips is the only thing I recommend on top of a moisteriser


----------



## potentialhabit1 (Nov 21, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> 0.1 obviously, provided you build up to it and your skin can handle it.
> 
> Tretinoin is good for skin, more of it will logically lead to superior results


What should you start with?


----------



## EllenJoy (Nov 21, 2020)

Got another one for you. What do you think about a MSM + oral Vit C combo? I've been using it for about 2 months and not sure if it is cope or not. 

Have not started my retin a but will start soon.


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Nov 21, 2020)

what is your advice for somebody who has been on on 0.5 for two weeks and is purging horribly. I have massive acnes all around my mouth and some big ones on my cheeks

they made my cheek scarring way worse


----------



## Collagen or rope (Nov 21, 2020)

potentialhabit1 said:


> What should you start with?


0.05, finish the tube, then 0.1 for your entire life.


EllenJoy said:


> Got another one for you. What do you think about a MSM + oral Vit C combo? I've been using it for about 2 months and not sure if it is cope or not.
> 
> Have not started my retin a but will start soon.


I am highly skeptical of anything oral. And tbh everything is cope compared to tretinoin. I used to vitamin C in the AM, but removed that shit because it was too expensive. My skin did not change a bit - and actually improved because I upped my percentage from 0.05 to 0.1. As long as you are on tretinoin, you are already skinmaxxing to the 99%. Everything else is unecessary. 


TurboFixer said:


> what is your advice for somebody who has been on on 0.5 for two weeks and is purging horribly. I have massive acnes all around my mouth and some big ones on my cheeks
> 
> they made my cheek scarring way worse


It will likely take longer that what you think for purge to end. It comes in waves. As soon as you think its over, another one comes. I had some pretty nasty acne too. The only advice i can give is to push through it. 1 year in you will thank yourself.


----------



## ezio6 (Nov 21, 2020)

Any place to have peptides (matrixyl) into the daily routine? ie
AM 
Wash
Peptides
Moisturizer
Sunscreen

PM
Wash 
Tretinoin
Moisturizer


----------



## Deleted member 10686 (Nov 28, 2020)

Thoughts on tazorac, ain’t it stronger than tret


----------



## Deleted member 1212 (Dec 29, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> I have been researching this elixir of life for the past 10 months and am more qualified than the average dermatologist when it comes to dispensing advice.
> 
> AMA


Do i apply it after shower?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 29, 2020)

UninspiredGuy said:


> Do i apply it after shower?


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Dec 29, 2020)

Collagen or rope said:


> Here are some improvements i recommend.
> 
> AM:
> Wash face with water (no need to use cleanser)
> ...


why no cleanser?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 29, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> why no cleanser?


Too irritating. Once per day is enough.


----------



## animo123 (Jan 1, 2021)

Collagen or rope said:


> Too irritating. Once per day is enough.


Hey bro just hopped on tret yesterday and i had it on for four five hours at night and after putting it on i put on some moisturizer
My question is am i allowed to wash my face after using tret and how soon after using it can i wash it 
Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jan 1, 2021)

Yo- I got really dry eyes using tret.

Do you have any solution for this boss?


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jan 1, 2021)

I didn't use it anywhere near my orbitals


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jan 4, 2021)

@Collagen or rope Can i use retin A without the moisturize after it?


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 26, 2021)

which type of retin a should someone who has little acne and just want good skin buy


----------



## Satan (Feb 26, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> which type of retin a should someone who has little acne and just want good skin buy


just generic Retin A if you have little to no acne


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> just generic Retin A if you have little to no acne


The number i mean 0.05 i think is good


----------



## Satan (Feb 26, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> The number i mean 0.05 i think is good


i started with it and am on 0.05 and i have clearest skin i had since using vit C at morning and Retin A at night


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> i started with it and am on 0.05 and i have clearest skin i had since using vit C at morning and Retin A at night


i think the same will work for me i heard .1 will peel your skin


----------



## Satan (Feb 26, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> i think the same will work for me i heard .1 will peel your skin


0.025, 0.05, 0.1 they all will make you peel the most important thing is regular usage over long period of time not the concentration


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 26, 2021)

Satan said:


> 0.025, 0.05, 0.1 they all will make you peel the most important thing is regular usage over long period of time not the concentration


how much did you buy it for i checked online and its pretty damn expensive


----------



## Satan (Feb 26, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> how much did you buy it for i checked online and its pretty damn expensive


Acnelyse x3 0.05 from aliexpress was the cheapest option i used


----------



## Merlix (Feb 26, 2021)

Thoughts on applying nianicimide prior to retin a? 

Thoughts on using retin a micro instead of retin a cream?


----------



## bogii (Mar 4, 2022)

@Collagen or rope u still tret boss?

Would you put it in your beard stubble or just above?


----------



## Collagen or rope (Mar 4, 2022)

gobi said:


> @Collagen or rope u still tret boss?
> 
> Would you put it in your beard stubble or just above?


put it in ur beard


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Mar 5, 2022)

Nice post


----------

